# Yard sale Insulator etc



## coreya (Sep 5, 2011)

Not much this week but did pick up a couple of good things, We just can't get out like we would like due to wife's, Mother-in-laws and my health but we can still do some damage. Found an insulator which I know is a CD 127 with "WUT Co Cauvets Pat. W. Brookfield" on one side of the crown and " Feb. 22 1870 55 Fulton St." on the other with a "12" on the very top and the color in person looks ice blue (pictures come out a bit green) and could use a lite polish but the embossing is very weak. What I don't know is the varied colors or values since the web site I always used shut down ( Grandpa Mac's Insulator Emporium ) So any suggestions for an alternative site would be most appreciated. 
 The other thing we got was a Pfaff sewing machine with everything for 50 bucks (worth 4-500) so we may be able to eat next week! "Some days it's chicken salad and some day's its chicken s***" this was a salad week!!
 Now on to the pictures, first the insulator,






















 And now the machine,


----------



## BillinMo (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice find.  That's definitely an old insulator from the days when threads were still a fairly new idea.  Based on the photos, I'd call yours light aqua.  I don't have my book handy, but this type of piece would typically be around 15-20.  I'll look it up later and confirm.

 There really isn't a comprehensive insulator price guide on the web.  The choices are 1) buy the current book (http://www.insulatorpriceguide.com/ which is a bit expensive, but you'll have all the latest and greatest info.  

 You can probably find an older version of the book, like 1999 or 2003, for much less, and for 90% of the insulators, the prices haven't changed significantly.  

 If you are looking for web only, maybe try going to http://www.insulators.info/pictures/ and search the gallery, taking note of what's in the "Sold" folder.


----------



## coreya (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info, the first picture is as close as I could get color wise with the lighting I have but in hand there is no trace of green to the color and when next to a ball jar is just a lighter shade of the blue. Will try to get a better pic. I really hated to see Grandpa Mac's Insulator Emporium go out as the info on it was great.
 Here is a better pic of the color next to a Ball perfect mason pint.


----------



## towhead (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice!  -Julie


----------



## Brains (Sep 6, 2011)

really pretty insulaor, love that old frosted glass.  I once saw, what... like 3 or 6 of those on a pole once.  Yup, 127's still on a pole with a wire still wrapped around them.  As far as i know you don't see that too often anymore.
 Yea, 15-20... maybe a little more if it's blue-ish.   That style of insulator is a real cool style, really old and odd, great find!


----------



## carobran (Sep 6, 2011)

ya didnt get them??[8|]


----------



## Brains (Sep 6, 2011)

well they were kinda in the middle of a big city, with lots of roads and lots of people, and i'm not sure if the wires were still live or not.
 funny thing about insulator hunting- if someone could get it (provided that whatever it is is worth at least $5 in the price guide, or could be put on ebay with a stupid description)... it's already been gotten, that's why they were still up there- no one can get them.  Might be a good night job though


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 7, 2011)

dang...here's a 127 that's at 164 with 19 bids...

 I love the purple insulators


----------



## BillinMo (Sep 7, 2011)

It could well be a light blue. On these early Brookfields, a light blue color occurs with almost the same frequency as light aqua.

 I double-checked the new 2011 book.   WUT/Brookfield 55 Fulton variations are listed in both light aqua and light blue, usually with the same price, 15-20.


----------



## coreya (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks a bunch for the info, I sure hope I can come across one of the older books.


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 7, 2011)

meant to post this link in my post a few up....   would be a nice one to find

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCARCE-LIME-GREEN-CD127-CROWN-EMB-BROOKFIELD-INSULATOR-/330601198282?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf95df2ca


----------



## SergioWilkins (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey, Coreya

  Good find on the insulator - as BillinMo says, it is certainly an early piece... less than a decade removed from the era of threadless insulators. The age of the piece gives it a desirability to collectors for certain, and I certainly wish I had the opportunity to find a piece like that up here in Ontario... unfortunately they weren't used in this neck of the woods. 
  By your description it sounds like your insulator is a CD-127 Brookfield in the [110] embossing index. The colour of it is simply a light aqua, and it books in the guide at $15-20. I hope that helps! Keep an eye out for one a little older, or in a yellow green colouration.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 14, 2011)

You know, it really would be nice to have an insulator section on this forum.........[]


----------



## coreya (Sep 14, 2011)

I second that Dugout!!!! Thanks for all the replys. 
 This was my latest find for 50 bucks in a closet!!! with a stand to boot and even works!!


----------

